# Beauty of the Stars



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 15, 2014)

Friends,


Here is a devotional collection of photographs and quotes on the stars put together by our friend R. Andrew Myers, whom many of you may know from the Puritan Board.


He Made the Stars Also | Reformed Books Online

*
"He made the stars also"

Gen. 1:16
*​


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 15, 2014)

If anyone has any more star quotes, please share them and I may be able to add them to the webpage.


----------



## jambo (Sep 16, 2014)

Many thanks for that link. I often look at the stars and just marvel at the wonder of the universes. Ps 8.1-4 often springs to mind as does Ps 19.1 when I gaze into the night sky


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 16, 2014)

The Starlight Night
By Gerard Manley Hopkins
Look at the stars! look, look up at the skies!
O look at all the fire-folk sitting in the air!
The bright boroughs, the circle-citadels there!
Down in dim woods the diamond delves! the elves'-eyes!
The grey lawns cold where gold, where quickgold lies!
Wind-beat whitebeam! airy abeles set on a flare!
Flake-doves sent floating forth at a farmyard scare! 
Ah well! it is all a purchase, all is a prize.

Buy then! bid then! — What? — Prayer, patience, alms, vows.
Look, look: a May-mess, like on orchard boughs!
Look! March-bloom, like on mealed-with-yellow sallows!
These are indeed the barn; withindoors house
The shocks. This piece-bright paling shuts the spouse
Christ home, Christ and his mother and all his hallows.


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 16, 2014)

The book looks wonderful! There is such a glory in the night sky. I have a telescope, and some of my happiest moments are out there, pondering the grandeur.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Elizabeth! I added your Hopkins quote.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 17, 2014)

Psalm 65:8 so that those who dwell at the ends of the earth are in awe at your signs.
You make the going out of the morning and the evening to shout for joy.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 17, 2014)

There are trillions of stars per person on earth. Stars are a dime a dozen in the universe, people are rare
someone from AIG said that


----------

